# Hustler Tube Amp.



## marky8102 (Jan 8, 2007)

IS anyone here using this amplifier? Just wanna know ur comments on this amplifier? Some say its better that Butler's for all kind of music

http://hustleraudio.com/amplifier-AR-75_2.html


----------



## atdawn (Jan 20, 2008)

Greetings !!!FYI Hustler rocks  




marky8102 said:


> IS anyone here using this amplifier? Just wanna know ur comments on this amplifier? Some say its better that Butler's for all kind of music
> 
> http://hustleraudio.com/amplifier-AR-75_2.html


----------



## atdawn (Jan 20, 2008)

there is an auction on ebay for their se series check it out


----------



## jlm1519 (Aug 2, 2005)

Buy it and let us know? j/k

I was able to talk with the owner of hustler audio a long time ago, very very nice guy and he knows his car audio very well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The 6N9P is the same as a 6SL7 and is a small signal tube, it's just a tube preamp not final stage which is still solid state. Unless you run the tube on the ragged edge it SHOULD sound no different than a SS signal stage because it's a pretty darn linear tube


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> The 6N9P is the same as a 6SL7 and is a small signal tube, it's just a tube preamp not final stage which is still solid state. Unless you run the tube on the ragged edge it SHOULD sound no different than a SS signal stage because it's a pretty darn linear tube




What you think chad, time to build real tube power amps for car?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> What you think chad, time to build real tube power amps for car?


Nope, leave them attached to your guitar or hooked to your office speakers


----------



## atdawn (Jan 20, 2008)

I purchased one in the last auction from the seller,received the amps yesterday,if only i knew he was posting the se series, i would go for that LOL.

DARN IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have 2 amps now and happy with them.good price and great performance (from my point of view atleast)


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

atdawn said:


> I purchased one in the last auction from the seller,received the amps yesterday,if only i knew he was posting the se series, i would go for that LOL.
> 
> DARN IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You need not bid on the sellers product on ebay just ask him what he has and deal direct!Thats what i did, i have the SE series and the AR-165.He accepts paypal and hopefully you can negotiate for lower pricing.


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Bud, i have owned a Butler in the past and recently got a Hustler too. You wont believe this but after a thorough AB comparison test i discovered that there are only slight differences in over all performance between the two and Butler being sold for double the price. On further investigation i noted that the components used in Hustler are just as reliable or should i say audiophile grade.Who ever made Hustler did a fantastic job of producing something the likes for Butler and is available for just more or less $300. Love the price war, highly beneficial to us music lovers who dont have to dig too deep in our pockets. Hustler Rocks! (No offense to Butler.) 



marky8102 said:


> IS anyone here using this amplifier? Just wanna know ur comments on this amplifier? Some say its better that Butler's for all kind of music
> 
> http://hustleraudio.com/amplifier-AR-75_2.html


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you get chopsticks with your first order ?
In 2007, Hustler’s management saw a change in hands as their Eurasian partner and new CEO A. Harjani took on sole custody of the Brand.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Diru said:


> What you think chad, time to build real tube power amps for car?






chad said:


> Nope, leave them attached to your guitar or hooked to your office speakers


Chad,

Could you elaborate just a little please?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't believe in tube amplifiers operated in conditions heavy in vibrations and heat extremes. 

There is a reason that the automotive industry and everyone else that has portable applications were eager to jump on the solid state bandwagon back in the day.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chad said:


> I don't believe in tube amplifiers operated in conditions heavy in vibrations and heat extremes.
> 
> There is a reason that the automotive industry and everyone else that has portable applications were eager to jump on the solid state bandwagon back in the day.


If I remember correctly tubes are still used in fighter planes; don't they have a lot of vibration?


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

Chopsticks LOL  



a$$hole said:


> Can you get chopsticks with your first order ?
> In 2007, Hustler’s management saw a change in hands as their Eurasian partner and new CEO A. Harjani took on sole custody of the Brand.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Amp discussion started already. Now I wonder how the Hustler speakers would test out.


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the AR165 but havent got a chance to run them.the passive xovers are HUGE equipped with solen caps.i heard audio junkies will do a review on them soon 


Genxx said:


> Amp discussion started already. Now I wonder how the Hustler speakers would test out.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> If I remember correctly tubes are still used in fighter planes; don't they have a lot of vibration?


In what application with teh exception of a CRT?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chad said:


> In what application with teh exception of a CRT?


I wasn't specifically referring to our modern Solid State (USA) fleet. The last I heard which wasn't that long ago the Russians had no Solid State and are using all Tubes, I'm sure things have changed by now. I was just pointing out that tubes were used in areas with a lot of vibration without any problems; heat on the other hand is a different subject.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I wasn't specifically referring to our modern Solid State (USA) fleet. The last I heard which wasn't that long ago the Russians had no Solid State and are using all Tubes, I'm sure things have changed by now. I was just pointing out that tubes were used in areas with a lot of vibration without any problems; heat on the other hand is a different subject.


I thought those MIGs sounded damn sweet


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

After the solid end of the cold war tubes were kinda phased out, I DO believe that Russia still has some tube driven guidance and radar systems but I also believe they are ground based. Hell, I think they even discontinued "the woodpecker."

One thing about tubes, in the event of a large EMP (think atom bomb) semiconductors fail at high rates, tubes at worst will "short" meaning that the electron flow thru the vacuum is disrupted, one merely needs to catch it before it burns up the screens, kill plate voltage and re-apply plate voltage... Then commence tossing missiles in the air


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chad said:


> After the solid end of the cold war tubes were kinda phased out, I DO believe that Russia still has some tube driven guidance and radar systems but I also believe they are ground based. Hell, I think they even discontinued "the woodpecker."
> 
> One thing about tubes, in the event of a large EMP (think atom bomb) semiconductors fail at high rates, tubes at worst will "short" meaning that the electron flow thru the vacuum is disrupted, one merely needs to catch it before it burns up the screens, kill plate voltage and re-apply plate voltage... Then commence tossing missiles in the air


Thank you, it has been awhile since my Air Force days.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> I thought those MIGs sounded damn sweet


Two F-15's Intercept Mode


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Thank you, it has been awhile since my Air Force days.


Yeah, just because I don't condone the use in cars or believe in their magical powers when run in linear mode there are MANY uses for tubes today where they simply outperform solid state. One bieng high power RF, say radar and broadcast, here is a broadcast tube:










When you need uber power, especially at the frequencies that radar is running then there really is no substitute, granted we have FETs switching that fast but it's tough and expensive to find ones that reliably switch that fast at high power and can still be resistant to the occasional oppsie of high VSWR.

And yes, I build and own HiFi tube amplifiers, they are fun to tinker with and I think they look cool


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

Chad - can I run my subs off that tube? How many watts and will they really HIT!?!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DaleCarter said:


> Chad - can I run my subs off that tube? How many watts and will they really HIT!?!


30KW Dunno what it would do at AF but the output transformers would be the size of pole pigs


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> 30KW Dunno what it would do at AF but the output transformers would be the size of pole pigs


Class A bliss


----------



## T-BEAR (May 14, 2008)

Hustler, butler, usamps are good products.in my country many use these brands.i have a hustler audio pakage 100% new forsale. if anyboby interested. contact me 





marky8102 said:


> IS anyone here using this amplifier? Just wanna know ur comments on this amplifier? Some say its better that Butler's for all kind of music
> 
> http://hustleraudio.com/amplifier-AR-75_2.html


----------



## T-BEAR (May 14, 2008)




----------

